# spotties of kings



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

a good day


----------



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

a good day


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

where abouts did you catch that? i hope your memory of catching this fish is not as blurred as the accompanying pic...


----------



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

hay i got the small spotty at kings claoundra and the bgi spanish at rainbow beach


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

jsk

Good to see you came across from the other forum you will enjoy it here, and welcome


----------



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

thnak u yeah i will give it a try


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Well done JSK.

What size was your Spanish and when and how did you catch it?
Regards


----------



## jake snapper king (Jun 7, 2006)

hay adre caught the fish at rain bow beach on his ski by trolling dead/half alive slimies in the channel and piced him up in about


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Do we finally have a worthy contender for a fish off with Billybob.
That is a great looking Spaniard I think, pity bout the photo. :idea: That's it I'll take a blurry photo of me with my 8 year old he can pretend he is holding me up and I'll pass myself off as a Flathead  
Hey hang on I got feelings you know :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Jake
Nice fish


----------

